# transition pension



## lillian (12 Jul 2011)

I will be 65 in August and have been informed I will recieve $230 transition pension will this automatically transfer to contributary pension next year when I am 66. I have around 320 credits but next year from April will need 520 credits to qualify for contributary pension. Can anyone clarify this for me.


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Jul 2011)

A person reaching age 66 on or after 6 April 2012 must have paid  520 full-rate employment contributions, or, if at least 260 full-rate  employment contributions are paid, the balance of the 520 can be made up  with high rate voluntary contributions
 *Note:* There is one exception. Persons who:


commenced paying high rate voluntary contributions on or before 6 April 1997, and
have 156 full-rate employment contributions paid, and
have a yearly average of 20 contributions or more will satisfy  this condition if they can make up the balance of the 520 with high rate  voluntary contributions.


----------

